# Cats chewing through food packages.



## Fyrja (Oct 18, 2010)

So last night I finished making my pot of soup and turned around to pick up the loaf of french bread to make the toast to go with it. Lo and behold in the hour it had taken me to get everything cooking, some mysterious feline force in the house had chewed open the bag of bread and take out gaping mouthfuls of tasty tasty bread.

This isn't the first time it's happened either. Bread is a prime target, and I don't even dare bring home a bag of beef jerky. Kitty treats, bags of catnip, basically anything paper or plastic that holds something edible. They rip it open and nahm nahm nahm. I've even caught the particular cat in question up INSIDE the cabinet nahming. She wedges herself up under the cabinet door and crawls in. Then she just goes to town all rat style.

Any tips on how to break her of this?


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm afraid to say it comes with the territory. I never turn my back on any open or unopened food when preparing. All food is either in front of me or stored in the oven or pantry til I need to use it.

If she's able to open the cabinet, then you need one of those childproof things to prevent it from opening. Not sure how your construction is, but if you have two knobs on each cabinet door, then you could shape a wire that hooks over.

Beef jerky, kitty treats/catnip can be taken out of their bags and put in glass/metal jars with screw tops for storage. You don't even need to purchase new ones. Any clean mayonaise/jam/coffee jar will do.

We usually have store-brought whole wheat bread that is already in its plastic bag. We put it in an additional bag and toss it in the pantry. Cuts down on the smell and keeps it soft, although neither Miu nor Rocky are interested enough to tear at it anyways.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

It comes with the territory, indeed. I have learned the hard way. My Hershey particularly likes bagels and hamburger rolls. I never leave any food unguarded on the counter, except for apples and pears, which I can leave out, as they don't like fruit. I also have a clear container with a squeeze latch at the top in which I can keep food, got it at Target. But all counters must be otherwise free of food, or they consider it an open invitation (like, "leave it there--make my day!).


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

At the risk of annoying people, I'm happy to say I don't have that problem. I'm not sure if there's something wrong with my girls -- or perhaps my food! -- but neither Muffs nor Abby bother with food on counters and the like. I give them each a little treat before bed and I leave the package of treats on my nightstand overnight. The other week I went to bed late and forgot to close the bag, so there was an open pack of treats on the nightstand all night. Neither of them touched it.

Long story short, I can't offer any advice on this issue...but you all have my sympathies! atback


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

The Beautiful Bengal Boys LOVE bread. Fortunately, I don't eat bread anymore because I'm on a Gluten Free Diet. However, when I did have bread in the house I would keep it sealed in it's plastic bag in the fridge. I didn't eat enough of it to keep it from going bad before I ate it a room temp. My one cat, Leo, also loves to knock over the trash can and eat distressing things like chicken skin, fat, and bones. I've solved this problem by placing all these yummy smelling things inside sealed plastic bag in the trash so they aren't tempted. I would agree with the baby-proofing Idea as well. I have to keep the cabinets tied shut or else my other cat, Teddy, loves to climb around inside the cabinets, getting his dirty feet all over my clean pots and pans. Also, don't keep anything yummy or tasty smelling out on the counter or stove. It WILL get eaten.


----------



## Fyrja (Oct 18, 2010)

Sort of what I figured. I have about 9 cats at present and have kept them for years, but this is the first time I've been terrorized by a food thief, go figure. 

I guess some home improvements are in order to keep the little puffball out of the food. I just hope she doesn't teach the other cats, otherwise I sense there might be some sort of mutiny in the household if they all learn they can open things without my help. I as human food dispenser may become obsolete!


----------

